# 3,000,000 .CA domains



## theinvestor__ (Nov 30, 2020)

We just reached a milestone in .CA registrations. 3,000,000.


----------



## jaydub__ (Nov 30, 2020)

Nice *THUMBSUP*
Almost 10% of the population


----------



## MapleDots__ (Nov 30, 2020)

Still seems a little low to me. I mean... if you take out the ones we own there is only about a million left  :lol:


----------



## DomainRecap (Nov 30, 2020)

That sounds more like RLM's personal domain portfolio.


----------



## Nafti (Nov 30, 2020)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

> That sounds more like RLM's personal domain portfolio.


Or the cost of his yearly renewal fees!


----------



## rlm__ (Nov 30, 2020)

lol, no thanks, I wouldn't want that renewal bill. Besides, the vast majority of those domains are crap, probably not worth the $15 they paid for them.


----------



## domains (Dec 1, 2020)

I remember when they got to 1,000,000 how big a deal it was.

I think .ca is pretty sure to grow in regs and use in Canada in the future.


----------



## theinvestor__ (Dec 2, 2020)

https://financialpost.com/pmn/press...o-digital-power-record-breaking-year-for-cira


----------



## MapleDots__ (Dec 2, 2020)

from theinvestors link



```
OTTAWA, Dec. 02, 2020 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) — CIRA is proud to announce that, 32 years after the first .CA domain was registered, the organization now has more than 3 million .CA domains under management.
```


WOW 32 years?


----------



## domains (Dec 2, 2020)

before 2000 only businesses could register a .ca


----------



## RedRider (Dec 2, 2020)

Canadian ccTLD registry CIRA has registered its three millionth domain, having grown .ca by over 160,000 names this year.

By happy coincidence, the milestone was hit November 30, exactly 20 years after CIRA officially took over the registry from its predecessor.

CIRA said that regs are up 34% this year, the boosted growth largely due to more small businesses coming online due to the coronavirus pandemic.

This all means that .ca is the 12th-largest ccTLD in the world, according to the registry.

Source: http://domainincite.com/26089-cira-hits-major-ca-milestone-on-20th-anniversay


----------



## RedRider (Dec 2, 2020)

RedRider said:
			
		

> This all means that .ca is the 12th-largest ccTLD in the world, according to the registry.



This part is a bit surprising, I had no idea


----------



## DomainRecap (Dec 2, 2020)

RedRider said:
			
		

> This all means that .ca is the 12th-largest ccTLD in the world, according to the registry.



Does that mean true ccTLDs (i.e. .DE, .US, and .UK) or does it also include those gTLD-like 2-letter extensions like .CO, .TV, and .IO?


----------



## FM__ (Dec 3, 2020)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

> Does that mean true ccTLDs (i.e. .DE, .US, and .UK) or does it also include those gTLD-like 2-letter extensions like .CO, .TV, and .IO?



Including those (this doesn't go beyond rank 10, but CIRA should fit right in at about 13):








Source: Latest VeriSign Domain Name Industry Brief


----------



## DomainRecap (Dec 3, 2020)

Wow, .TK? I know it's technically "free" to register and chock full of scammers, but I thought it would be .CN and .DE in the lead by a long shot, followed by UK. Then again, if you take out the free .TK registrations, I was actually correct.


----------



## FM__ (Dec 4, 2020)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

> Wow, .TK? I know it's technically "free" to register and chock full of scammers, but I thought it would be .CN and .DE in the lead by a long shot, followed by UK. Then again, if you take out the free .TK registrations, I was actually correct.



Yeah .TK is really only there because of the FREE factor, I agree.


----------



## GeorgeK__ (Dec 5, 2020)

Another source for TLD totals would be:

https://domainnamestats.com/

Canada could be doing better, given its population. For example, .NL has twice as many total registrations (6 million vs 3 million) with a population of half that of Canada (17 million vs 37 million).


----------



## theinvestor__ (Dec 5, 2020)

I think Canada is doing great. They have major restrictions and yet are nearly in the top 10. How many ccTLD’s have similar restrictions to Canada and are doing better? That’s what we have to look at.


----------



## RedRider (Dec 5, 2020)

Imagine if .ca was opened up, with the population of California .ca registrations would double in a few years and value of .ca portfolios would skyrocket.


----------



## rlm__ (Dec 5, 2020)

RedRider said:
			
		

> Imagine if .ca was opened up, with the population of California .ca registrations would double in a few years and value of .ca portfolios would skyrocket.



While I understand that argument, I also feel that keeping .CA only for Canadians is more important now than ever.  Many here may disagree and it is definitely a topic where both sides have good arguments.  But there is an onslaught of new TLD options and the fact that .CA is so completely Canadian, anyone sensible is forced to go with .CA too.  If you start diluting that clear Canadian image of .CA, I think it hurts us overall.  Might I make more $ if it was opened up?  Yeah, I think it would invite more speculators, so it would shore up the bottom level of pricing, making domains more liquid at wholesale level.  On the other hand, it also might flood the market with more flippers looking for small profits on good domains, saturating the sales data with low end sales and dragging the higher end prices down.  I don't think it will significantly help higher end pricing.

As for the Cali market, well, that's a slow road, that would take some education of the public.  Ask yourself how well .US ever went?  How well do other ccTLDs do for other states?   How many .IN do you see being used in Indiana?  How many Moroccan names are used in Massachusetts?  Yes, California is the biggest of them, but did you realize there are already 26 ccTLDs that match a US State's abbreviation, and how many have gained traction in that manner of use?  You'll struggle to even identify a couple of them let alone all 26.  So I don't think that aspect would work out as well as you'd think.

And furthermore, do you want more TBR competition?  That's where ya'll are getting your best inventory.  The only people who should want to open up .CA are those who've already established a killer .CA portfolio.  If you're in acquisition mode, you'd be shooting yourself in the foot.  If you're only selling, then maybe you hope it helps you.  Peter Maxymych is the loudest proponent of opening, and that's because he's trying to sell, not buy.  I could be in that same camp with a really good portfolio too, but I'm just not convinced it would be good in the long run.  The only way I see it would be good is for liquidating a large portfolio at wholesale prices, having a crapload more buyers would really shore up those low end prices.  If any large portfolio were to be liquidated by auctioning them off one-by-one right now, they'd saturate the market and although there would be a feeding frenzy, there's only so much budget for buying with a limited set of buyers, so it would definitely go for much lower prices than if they opened up .CA.

And lastly, I just think its best for Canada to keep .CA closed, regardless of how it affects my bottom line.

Anyways, just my $0.02.


----------



## jaydub__ (Dec 5, 2020)

They have also had .us for many years and it hasn’t really caught fire so I’m not sure that .ca would fare a lot better.


----------

